# 2 locked up bucks! Didn’t end well



## shot1buck (Feb 23, 2011)

Unfortunately it didn't end well for either of these guys. My cousin works at a golf course Loudenville area. He was not working yesterday when all this happened but I figured I’d post it on here. Two bucks got tangled up you can see the one dragging the dead one in the video. I guess ODNR was called and they had to put the other down. You can see both bodies in the actual picture. He’ll be at work tomorrow to get the rest of the story 
Sorry there is no video I’m not able to upload it to the site. If I can figure it out I’ll upload it


----------

